# Ford 8730 Powershift Transmission/Electronic issues



## TheFord (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello!
I am new to this forum, and i am seeking advice for my future tractor.
My family has 2 tractors, both stood still about a decade without starting,etc.
One of them is the 1993 Ford 8730 powershift, that i have decided to restore and use it as my own.
The Ford is back up running, engine running smooth, steering working but the transmission won't.
The issue I am assuming, that I have somewhere an earth or ground issue, because the gear display is throwing the codes P4 in N7, C7 in F1, C11 in R4, according to the workshop manual, there is an earth short to pin 22. I measured the voltage at pin 22, and that's 0.03 V, where it should have +12V.
And in addition to that, if I turn the headlights on, they sometimes work and sometimes don't.
Meanwhile I have replaced all the fuses with new ones, went through every harness and wires, everything seems to be fine, no corrosion or anything like that, relays seem to be fine too.
Where could I keep on looking? Is there somewhere something that I am unaware of, am I skipping over something?
Any advice and help is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance
Cheers


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would get a New Holland tractor technician out to evaluate your situation, and get him to show you exactly what you have to do. If the fix is easy, do it yourself.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I concur. You have an authorized NH dealer close by? farm calls average between 100 and 150 USD here. well worth it to have a tech diagnose the issue.


----------



## robertrouane81 (12 mo ago)

If you don'tl


----------



## robertrouane81 (12 mo ago)

If you don't mind , could you let me know what you found out with your 8730 Ford with the codes on the shifter. I have the same tractor with the code C11, and it won't move. Thanks Bob


----------



## robertrouane81 (12 mo ago)

TheFord said:


> and


----------

